# Choline and inositol



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Has long does it take to notice an improvement taking choline and inositol daily????

Has anyone felt any big improvements taking this?????

-Zach


----------



## fffffffffff (Oct 22, 2009)

no. i was taking with piracetam and the only thing i noticed is that i might have been a little sharper (mentally, not my sense of reality), but definitely nowhere near 'cured'.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Tommy said it took 3 months for him to recover almost 99 percent. It is a gradual thing. If anything, the L-theanine and sub b complex seem to be the things on his list that would help the most.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

So Tommy said it took him 3 months?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i'm at three months right about now. you gotta remember, i added each supp one at a time over the course of a month and a half so i haven't gotten the full effect out of some of them yet. right now i am fully recovered about half of the time. stressful situations and locations still trigger my DR.


----------

